# MA Audio Kore18



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

ok just wonderin what people think bout my sub


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

quad voice coil-1.5ohms each, 10000watts max power 5000watts rms....i already have her in my car but need to build a new box-8.0cuft tuned to 62hertz boom..


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

I personaly Don't care for MA Audio but...I never heard the "Kore" model either. Whats the specs on it?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

havent we seen these pics before? :dunno:


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

snoopdan- prob have. 
what specs do u mean?


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Nevermind you posted them as I was typing that message.


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

haha sorry dude


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand+Jan 21 2006, 12:39 AM~4671743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 12:37 AM~4671730
> *ok just wonderin what people think bout my sub
> *


showoff :uh: 

btw is it just me or is 62 hz a little high, or your going for spl competition?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Jan 21 2006, 09:53 AM~4673144
> *showoff  :uh:
> 
> btw is it just me or is 62 hz a little high, or your going for spl competition?
> *


LOL if you had a powerful sub, i'm sure you would want to show it off 

I agree, 62hz is a bit high, i'd being going like 30's :dunno:

oh, and how big is that voice coil? Looks at least like 3"


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice eGay pics...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 21 2006, 10:25 AM~4673285
> *Nice eGay pics...
> *


LOL, I did'nt even see the little camaras


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 21 2006, 01:42 PM~4673393
> *LOL, I did'nt even see the little camaras
> *


Yeah, I'm guessing I was the first to notice them... :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 21 2006, 10:43 AM~4673400
> *Yeah, I'm guessing I was the first to notice them...  :biggrin:
> *


he prolly just bought them from there or something  thats why hes only got one pic of his car


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

haha ill get some picks tonite....my car is black now....and i put the pics on egay then my computer crashed so i was kinda stuck....so i had to get the pics off egay cause i dont have a dig cam but my g/f does so im gona get her to bring her cam over :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 01:05 PM~4674072
> *haha ill get some picks tonite....my car is black now....and i put the pics on egay then my computer crashed so i was kinda stuck....so i had to get the pics off egay cause i dont have a dig cam but my g/f does so im gona get her to bring her cam over  :thumbsup:
> *


alright


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

and another one


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

this one is the first setup.....im redoing it over the spring


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

my comps up front...


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

my deck


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

my 4 channel shes old n tired.........and yea ok that enough i dont know how to make the pics smaller


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

yes yes thats good....now how did u do it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 03:42 PM~4674812
> *yes yes thats good....now how did u do it
> *


lol, go to imageshack.us and go to "resize for message board"


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

that takes a long time


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 03:56 PM~4674886
> *that takes a long time
> *


I did that with all the pics of an explorer 20hz did, like 20 pics, then the thread got locked, cause they were all red x's then i had to do em again


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

whatcha got there, a P1 12" ?


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

lol good eyes dude! its actually a 10, BUT i have i think i have a 12 p2 and also p1 i dunno man i have a bunch of fosgate subs sittin around.....want to buy some cheap? like30 dolla i have paypal  lol


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 21 2006, 04:18 PM~4674687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro, you need to hit that thing with an SOS pad, lol


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

yea i know the rust on the grill is actually from moisture i wanna do somethin with it but i dunno what i have the mathcing 2ch amp with the handles but i dont know what to do with them.....any ideas?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 06:01 PM~4675705
> *lol good eyes dude! its actually a 10, BUT i have  i think i have a 12 p2 and also p1 i dunno man i have a bunch of fosgate subs sittin around.....want to buy some cheap? like30 dolla i have paypal    lol
> *


whaaaaat??? i'll buy one homie :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1_@Jan 21 2006, 07:07 PM~4675756
> *yea i know the rust on the grill is actually from moisture i wanna do somethin with it but i dunno what i have the mathcing 2ch amp with the handles but i dont know what to do with them.....any ideas?
> *



yeah id take that case apart and paint that mofo.... or maybe even duraline it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 21 2006, 06:59 PM~4676153
> *yeah id take that case apart and paint that mofo.... or maybe even duraline it
> *


what can't you duraline? :biggrin:


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

yea, i might see how much it will be to rechrome it, i love the chrome look


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

sell the P2 12" to 1low so he can stop fucking with rockbox 

im set on subs, might buy one just to fuck with it though...


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

lol im tryin haha, i have infinity subs aswell well really i can get nething....w7 w6 ne thing lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the install needs work mang


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

yup im redoin it, it was just so my amps werent bangin around. my 4 channel isnt in my car? if thats what ur refering to? i just wanted to go camping with out ruining all my shit like wires bein ripped out.


----------

